

What's wrong with PHP API (in contrast to Perl) - tcard
http://tnx.nl/php.html

======
NameNickHN
This article lists all the tired arguments that have been brought forward
since the beginning of time (or at least since the 1990ies). As someone who is
coding in PHP every single day, I don't care about some of the ugly things.
But I do care about the things I can create and I care about about my
customers who enjoy those things.

Yes, PHP has some quirks. Get over it.

